# Let's just own that pedal bikes are more than twice as fast Class 1 eBikes



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Over the years there has been a lot of back and forth arguing about just how fast a Class 1 eBike can go and whether or not they are faster then pedal bikes.

I have ridden pedal bikes downhill and been blown away by how fast they are.

So I decided to sit down and compare the speeds of some downhill segments on Strava I've ridden on my pedal bike vs some climbing segments I've ridden on my class1 ebike. This is something I have wanted to do for a number of years now, and finally had the opportunity. 

The results are in, pedal bikes going downhill are super fast, more than twice as fast as a class 1 ebike when climbing.

Please note - I am not saying this is a good or bad thing. I am not saying this can impact every single trail. This is simply a comment about the speed of pedal bikes. I have been a member on this site for years now, and the common line from many pedal bikers is that ebikes are faster.... that is just not true. Can we stop denying it?


😁 


.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

The real question is which one of these gives you the better workout? Riding an "analog acoustic completely different sport" bike DH, or pedaling an ebike uphill twice as fast while elbowing riders off the trail as you blow past them?


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

I can't see my own hands from all the stupid that comes out my screen right here right now


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Squirrel in the Spokes (Apr 9, 2021)

Let’s just admit E-Bikers are at least twice as likely to be feel unfairly victimized than any other bike rider.

please note - this isn’t good or bad, just an observation


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

/CLOSED


----------

